# instruct nx server to use specific gpu

## DaggyStyle

Hello All,

I've got a question, I have a computer which my wife is using for her work, when I come back home from work, I want to be able to use it too but she is a freelancer so she needs to work.

as I'm straggling in multiseat setup, I've thought of other temporal possibilities, connecting via nxserver-

thing is, I'm assuming that the gpu does the x rendering and as I have two gpus on my system, I wanted to know if I can bind the nxserver to one.

Thanks.

----------

## gami

In its normal mode of operation, NX does not use the GPU, and doesn't even need a monitor attached to the server machine. So you can just connect from, say, a laptop with nx client, and your applications running on the server machine will be displayed on the client machine. You can use as many parallel sessions as your server machine will support in terms of memory.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gami wrote:*   

> In its normal mode of operation, NX does not use the GPU, and doesn't even need a monitor attached to the server machine. So you can just connect from, say, a laptop with nx client, and your applications running on the server machine will be displayed on the client machine. You can use as many parallel sessions as your server machine will support in terms of memory.

 

meaning that the cpu is doing all the rendering...

----------

